# Post/Share your 2016 Mini Horse Foals - Photos & Videos Welcome!



## Debby - LB (Jan 1, 2016)

*Annual LB Foal Announcements!*​
/monthly_02_2014/post-535-0-52519800-1392130468.gif​
We all love to see the foals each year! Please post your 2016 foal announcements and photos/videos here so we can all see them!




*annual foaling thread archives *​


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 19, 2016)

Where's those babies? I want to see..........


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 19, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Feb 19, 2016)

Ours are still cooking!


----------



## chandab (Feb 21, 2016)

Still cooking here, too.

too cold in February for foals in Montana, at least on this ranch. Too early and cold for the calves, too, they start in about a month.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 28, 2016)

Ok I guess I will start this off! Arrived on February 23, 2016, a tiny colt sired by Bar B A Little Bit Classic and out of Bar B Precious Me, both Appaloosas. He has white sclera and like the rest of his family members, will likely color out. He is double bred Brewers Classic Supreme (multi World Champion) Sire and dam pictured also

He is just about 48 hours old here.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 28, 2016)

Congratulations on the arrival of a lovely colt into your family


----------



## amysue (Feb 29, 2016)

Congrats, he is very handsome.


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 29, 2016)

Aughh, he is precious.

Congrats!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Mar 1, 2016)

Congratulation on your new baby boy, so cute! Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 27, 2016)

Here's first foal for Magic Marker Miniatures. A tiny, refined bay pinto filly born at 11:30 pm on Friday.


----------



## orin (Mar 28, 2016)

Two days old in this pic and still unfolding.....

https://youtu.be/_TSttiMsUA0


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 29, 2016)

Here is my new lil guy born 3/27/16! Buckskin dun colt out of Maple Hollows Diamond Gal and by Arions Playboy Destiny! He is sooo fluffy but I love him!


----------



## orin (Mar 30, 2016)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y223/beckiebonfield/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1459197162307_zps7se3jb9k.jpg

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y223/beckiebonfield/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1459197162307_zps7se3jb9k.jpg


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 11, 2016)

Not bred by us, but here is our first 2016 foal of the year. He came as a package with our new mare, bred by Dos XX Minis in Texas.
HMM Caught Red Handed aka "Jinx"
3/28/2016 AMHA/AMHR 19.25" Chestnut Colt.
Blue Ribbon Imma Premium Pic X Ranger Creek Rodeos Dos C Doe.
I love this little guy! He has so much personality. Bloodlines are Rowdy, Lazy N Redboy, and Cross Country Call Me Sir.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 13, 2016)

Our next foal born is a sorrel appy filly by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo (HOF) and out of Kaycee Freckles Playgirl/Maple Hollows Freckles Playgirl. Born 4/4/16 

Also including a couple new pics of Diamond and Playboys colt since I am pretty smitten with him


----------



## jeanniecogan (Apr 20, 2016)

what gorgeous babies, CONGRADULATIONS. MORE PLEASE


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 21, 2016)

Second and probably last foal for 2016. Magic Marker Miniatures would like to introduce a buckskin splash colt with blue eyes, two hind socks, and a blaze. 7" cannons


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 21, 2016)

He has 6" cannons, not 7".


----------



## PaintNminis (May 21, 2016)

Our first goal of the season was foaled April

28th out of Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire and sired by Desert

Realms Awakening

Introducing

Desert Realms Enchantress (pending)

2016 AMHA/AMHR Seal Brown Filly w/blue eyes


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 23, 2016)

I realized I have fallen behind on posting foals! We have 2 buckskin colts, black appy filly, buckskin pintaloosa filly, silver bay colt, palomino filly, and bay appy filly.

Also have a few new ones too but will wait til I get better pics to post


----------



## chandab (May 23, 2016)

Lemars Montana Maid x Little Kings Cat on Top:

Call name Spotty:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 23, 2016)

Fell behind on posting, so here are our four latest foals






HMM Buck O Golden Ticket - AMHA/AMHR Palomino/Dunalino Colt
Little Kings Buck O X HMM BTU GrandSlam Keepsake





HMM Buck O White Gold - AMHA/AMHR Perlino Dun Colt
Little Kings Buck O X HMM BTU Hollywood Grand





HMM BTU Stardun And Fame - AMHA/AMHR Silver Bay Dun/Dunskin Filly
Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam X HMM Buckeroos Lady Sensation





HMM BTU Dare To Compare - AMHA/AMHR Buckskin Colt
Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam X HMM Buck O Blessing


----------



## Mona (May 23, 2016)

WOW, that boy's got some LONG legs! Love his color too!



chandab said:


> Lemars Montana Maid x Little Kings Cat on Top:
> 
> Call name Spotty:
> 
> ...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 23, 2016)

Here are the other three foals. Had time to get pics today! Palomino splash colt, silver bay pinto filly, and black colt <3


----------



## Mona (May 23, 2016)

What a bunch of beautiful foals, everyone!!!



Keep those pictures coming!


----------



## amysue (May 28, 2016)

I love seeing pics of everyone's foals! Had a buckskin colt foal out this past Tuesday afternoon, right before a lesson was about to begin! The kids got quite an education. HH Mystical Gypsy foaled a yet to be named colt sired by Oak Glen's Gold Rush.


----------



## amysue (Jun 7, 2016)

My maiden mare Rosalind (oak glens reba rose) delivered a bright red colt last night sired by Blue Nugget.


----------



## chandab (Jun 8, 2016)

Oops, forgot to post my second here. She came the Friday after the first one.

This is Bliss, silver buckskin filly; Squires Montana Blizzard by George (daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo God) x Little Kings Cat on Top (Top Cat son).


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 16, 2016)

Last foal of 2016 for Maple Hollow Farms is a gorgeous and refined palomino pinto filly! Sire is Remmy, halter HOF, and dam is Blitz who is one grand shy of her halter HOF! Expecting big things from this little girl!


----------



## amysue (Jul 9, 2016)

My palomino mare gave us a lovely filly on the fourth of July. We named her "Pearl". It was a rough day for us after our buckskin colt "Stuart" lost his battle with colic. Both Snowy and Pearl seem to be doing well.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2016)

Congratulations on the arrival of your filly , so sorry to hear your little colt lost his battle to colic.


----------



## amysue (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you Ryan, that means a lot. It has been a rough couple of weeks, my father in law just lost his Belgian mare and he is taking it real hard. The buckskin mare that my husband bought me for our anniversary last year is due any day now so I have that to look forward to.

Thank you Ryan, that means a lot. It has been a rough couple of weeks, my father in law just lost his Belgian mare and he is taking it real hard. The buckskin mare that my husband bought me for our anniversary last year is due any day now so I have that to look forward to.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 19, 2016)

amysue said:


> Thank you Ryan, that means a lot. It has been a rough couple of weeks, my father in law just lost his Belgian mare and he is taking it real hard. The buckskin mare that my husband bought me for our anniversary last year is due any day now so I have that to look forward to.
> 
> Thank you Ryan, that means a lot. It has been a rough couple of weeks, my father in law just lost his Belgian mare and he is taking it real hard. The buckskin mare that my husband bought me for our anniversary last year is due any day now so I have that to look forward to.


Your welcome, and best wishes for the safest of arrivals for your buckskin mare and best wishes to your FIL, its hard to loose a best friend.


----------



## StardustandBreezysMom (Aug 1, 2016)

This is Ziva, a filly from our rescued mare, Journey! Would you call her a pintaloosa with those spots on her white patch? She has those spots on both sides of her white patch! Her Dad was supposedly a black and white homozygous pinto. Do you think she will turn darker or stay this color? Her mom is buckskin and White pinto.


----------



## Mona (Aug 1, 2016)

> This is Ziva, a filly from our rescued mare, Journey! Would you call her a pintaloosa with those spots on her white patch? She has those spots on both sides of her white patch! Her Dad was supposedly a black and white homozygous pinto. Do you think she will turn darker or stay this color? Her mom is buckskin and White pinto.


There is no photo, but she sounds like she may have "paw prints", which are colored spots found within the white of a pinto, and often (but not always) indicate the horse as being homozygous for pinto. Testing is the only way to know for sure. She would not be considered Pintaloosa.


----------



## amysue (Aug 4, 2016)

My Buckskin mare "Mng Mist Dezigner Lace:" delivered a pinto filly this morning. Filly is sired by "HTF Kiss My Thistle " pictured jumping.


----------



## amysue (Aug 6, 2016)

Last foal of the season. BZB Sophia our mini spotted jenny delivered a lovely grey jack. Poor momma prolapsed, but our fabulous large animal vet got her fixed up. Fingers crossed she makes a full recovery. With the foaling season that we've been having, it's a wonder we've survived (I must have a lot of bad karma to burn off).


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 8, 2016)

Congratulations on all your arrivals Amysue, Hope your jenny makes a full recovery and bless your vet, they are worth their weight in gold ( once you find the right one )

Look at those long ears


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Aug 31, 2016)

LCAs OH Rumor Has It, A/R Black or Smokey Black solid colt. 
Sire: Oak Parks OH Im Awesome
Dam: Catca Woods Inca Dinka Doo






LCAs Heart Of Gold, A/R Palomino Pinto Filly
Sire: Half Pinto Cowboys Grand Finale
Dam: Quarter Moon Farms BeStillMyHeart






LCAs IMA Day-Dreamer, A/R Buckskin Filly
Sire: Swan Lakes I'm A Believer
Dam: Luck's Little Black Daisy





LCAs Brooks, Grey solid Jack






LCAs Dancing With The Wind A/R Black Near Leopard Filly
Sire: A Model Warriors Pride
Dam: Shadybrook Wind Dancer






LCAs Golden Charm, A/R Palomino Pinto Filly
Sire: Half Pint Cowboys Grand Finale
Dam: Mission Creek Bucks Jubilee Girl


----------

